# what type of food to feed to enhance breeding...?



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

just wondering what type of food is good to enhance my p's to breed again? Right now, they're mostly on smelt, and sometimes earthworms and fishes that I catch at the lake. I've sold most of my breeders, but kept a pair. (I think they're mad at me for moving them around so much.) I've moved them from a 120gal to 70gal. I've tried feeding them every day, but only small servings, and they won't eat very much because they're used to the regular feedings that i give them (once every 2-3 days). When I do water changes, I see breeding behaviors and they turn darken, but no eggs? is there another way to stimulate breeding besides the things that i've mentioned already?

any ideas? thanks...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I strongly doubt there are types of food that actually increase the chances of your fish breeding again.

What does play a role however is a varied diet:
The more different things you feed => the more balanced their diet => the better their health => the more comfortable they will be => the more chances they will breed again (as the comfort factor is the number 1 factor in breeding).

As for stimulating breeding behaviour: I advice you to have a good look in the Piranha Breeding Forum: I'm pretty sure all the aspects of piranha breeding have been covered extensively there :nod:


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

okay, thanks..


----------

